# Metro Indianapolis Snow Plowing Subcontractors Needed



## mullis56

Circle City Snow & Ice Removal - is seeking experienced snow plowing subcontractors. Subcontractors must have their own truck and plow, and insurance.

We are one of Indianapolis's largest contractors, and our pay is quick and at competitive rates. We have properties in all metro areas including all suburbs of town.

We are also seeking experienced equipment operators to run loaders, backhoes and skid loaders that are own equipment.

All interested canidates must send information to us via: [email protected]

Thanks for your interest.


----------



## mullis56

Bump it up!


----------



## mullis56

Bump it up!


----------



## 04WhiteSport

GREAT Place to work for. Worked with Circle City for 3 seasons now and have had ZERO problems and Pay is FAST! Bump for Circle City! ussmileyflag


----------



## mullis56

JAG - THANKS! Looking forward to having another great win-win season with you!

Anyone else want to work for the premier company of Indianapolis Snow Removal? Lots of hours, lots of pay and QUICK pay!


----------



## snow & salt inc

do you need a salt truck to run a route on north west side


----------



## mullis56

No sir, we are seeking plow subs. Thanks for your interest, what's your company?


----------



## snow & salt inc

Snow & Salt Services Inc. Joe Powell -I talked to you to seasons ago about some work


----------



## mullis56

Got you, you salted for B&B or Brickman or something like that...


----------



## cvwhr

Bump for Don their a great company to work for


----------



## horsepowerlawns

Looking for any smaller trucks?


----------



## njstang87

I am interested if we ever get any snow. I live in Southport and have a F250 with a 7.5 meyer. My email is [email protected] Thanks


----------



## falcons63

Have a 2008 F-350 SD I live on SE Side Of INdy. Looking For Work My E-Mail [email protected]


----------



## 1982atm

any work in northern Indiana for these events where we dont get enough here in indy to plow????????


----------



## DuraBird02

I am from Lafayette and I would be interested in driving down to Indy if you get swamped with work sometime. Let me know, thanks!


----------

